# OBD2 and Android



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just set up a OBD2 reader to display on both my Galaxy S2 and cheapo Android tablet.
It was surprisingly easy and straightforward.
What you need is Android app called Torque. Get the free lite version first to make sure it works ok, then get the pro version for all the features at £2.95.
Also you will need a Bluetooth OBD2 data reader. Mine cost around £7 from somewhere in China and it fits and works perfectly.

The Ducato OBD2 socket is located in the fuse box just in front of the driver's right knee. The OBD2 adapter plugs straight in and is powered by the socket. There is just room to leave the adapter permanently plugged in and the cover screwed back on.

Just pair up the adapter with your Android device. Set up your vehicle and whatever read-outs you want and away you go.

You can also check for fault codes and cancel them and track your jouneys with GPS enabled.

It spews out loadsa data, most of which goes miles above my head but its FUN!! and who knows it could even be useful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks.

Do have a link to the one you got, I'd rather buy one from somewhere which sells working ones.

What year is your MH.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have an OBD2 reader for the Discovery, useful for live data but the code clearing is a bit hit and miss. Runs on our lappie under Windows XP.

We also have a dedicated Hawkeye service reader/diagnostic tool which does all that the reader does but also does nearly all that the Land Rover dealer tools do as well. We can change build settings, go into the BCU (Body Control Unit) and change things like single locking or multi-locking, daylight running lights, alarm configuration and so on.

Well worth getting hold of something like this for modern vehicles, the electronics can be a nightmare, and ours is 14 years old!  

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought the adapter on Amazon from a company called Easterngadget Ship from HK. It took quite a long time to arrive but was packed securely.
Identical to 
My Moho is a 2007 Fiat X2/50, one of the very early ones.

HTHhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Bluetooth-Diagnostic-Scanner-Engine-READER/dp/B004KL0I9I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370679573&sr=8-1&keywords=obd2+bluetooth]


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Spacerunner, yes can you tell us the year? And also does your Ducato have the 16 pin DLC like this?


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry crossed post! 

The earlier Ducatos don't have that socket unfortunately. But you can still get other code readers online that will connect for anyone interested.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's confused the issue a little, is the pictured socket from the pre 06 or later model.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's confused the issue a little, is the pictured socket from the pre 06 or later model.


The OP has said that is an 07 X250.
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was meaning the picture Gerry.

I just wanted to know which van the socket is from, and I might have missed it but having re read the post the OP doesn't actually say either way for sure, so it wasn't clear.

I hate it when it just posts before I've done grr bloody touchpads.


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Apologies if it's me that has caused any confusion! The picture is just taken from google it wasn't from a Ducato. The reason for posting it was that I was trying to find out was exactly when Fiat started using that (now standard) 16 pin interface on Ducatos.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The OBD adapter that I bought looks, at first glance, as though it isn't going to fit. Reason being that the Fiat Obd socket has stepped sides rather than the sloped sides as in the picture. However the sloped sided adapter fits perfectly.

On the 'pro' version of Torque there is a facility to get a list of exactly which sensors are available to be set up on screen so that you don't have any 'dead' gauges.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

OBD11 was introduced about 96-97, depending on which country you're in, it does vary.

In terms of people like Fiat using it, I have no guidance.

Peter


----------

